# Kobe Charged: class 3 sexual assault charges filed!! (merged)



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*class 3 sexual assault charges filed!!*

You heard it... minimum of 4 years to life?

sheesh:no:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i saw that. doesnt sound good for Kobe. They must have enough physical evidence to go forward.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

A friendly reminder...

Emotions are running high for some, so please do not make this personal. Any further back and forth crap and it will edited.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kobe's just going to open his wallet, and that will be that...


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

DA reports that it is rape. Penetration and holding the victim down. Wow.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Kobe's just going to open his wallet, and that will be that...


You obvioulsy aren't familiar with the law.. you can't buy your way out of this.... period. This is between the state of Colorado vs Kobe Byrant.. He will most likely end up paying in a civil lawsuit .. but that is another case.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

dam that suck he could be facin up to 4 years to life..


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damain, your dad seems to be right.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Yeah, in a civil case. There will be a settlement somewhere.

I'm not going to comment on the criminal case, because I know which forum I'm in.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

Kobe has also now admitted that he has commited adultery with this woman but maintains it was consensual.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

When did he say that?


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

> *Originally posted by Four_Season_Hustler!*
> 
> dam that suck he could be facin up to 4 years to life..


Why are you feeling more sympathy for Kobe Bryant than for the victim. If Kobe is guilty, then screw him and his NBA career. He deserves to be in jail.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> When did he say that?


He has released a statement with his wife...it is on CNN.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> dam that suck he could be facin up to 4 years to life..


Know what sucks more?

Think of the victim and her family.

Think of Kobe's wife and his kid.

Think of Kobe's parents.

If Kobe would have kept it zipped up, he might not be facing 4 years to life.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I just realized how huge this is. If he goes to jail or anything , and his career is over, its 1 of the biggest things in basketball history to happen off the court.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

True that Johnny Cash. If he is guilty, he should never play in the nba again. I would support a murderor more than a rapist. IMO that is the most horrible crime thier is

But if he is innocent i hope he is fould innocent


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe Bryant should retire immediately from the Lakers. He's gonna need to focus on reparing his families wounds. 

His mind isn't gonna be right for the game. These charges are too serious. It isn't fair to his teammates to have to deal with these charges and constant questioning. 

Kobe released a statement as I suspected he would saying he's innocent. 

Kobe's attorney's need to be careful in how they slam the victim in this case. It could backfire. 

I believe he's innocent. I seriously doubt he did this. This woman I believe knew what she was doing in this case. 

Kobe is essentially charged with raping this woman lets be clear here. 

Kobe is really gonna need his mom and pops through this case. I'm glad he has reconciled with them.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Vaneesa said he committed adultery, but he didn't rape her.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

In a statement released on behalf of Bryant, through his attorneys and his agent, the Lakers guard said, "I am innocent of the charges filed today. I did not assault the woman who is accusing me. 

"I made the mistake of adultery. I have to answer to my wife and my God for my actions that night and I pray that both will forgive me. 

"Nothing that happened June 30 was against the will of the woman who now falsely accuses me. 

"These false allegations have hurt my family. I will fight against these allegations with all my strength. My wife is the strongest person I know. She is willing to stand by me despite my mistake. That means everything to me. 

"I have so much to live for. And by that I do not mean the contracts, or the money or the fame. I mean my family. I will fight for them. 

"I appreciate all those who have supported me. Thank you for believing in me. My family and I are going to need your support and prayers now more than ever." 
http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/basketball/news/2003/07/18/kobe_charges_ap/


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

These charges are very serious...Kobe is still a great basketball player...his characther is questionable and his image is destroyed in a marketing standpoint. Also the league might suspend him indefinitely until the trial is finished. If Kobe is indeed guilty of the charges he should go to jail. Nobody is above the law. But there is still a possibility that he is innocent of all charges...for now my condolences will go towards the victim but the case has yet to conclude and people must remember that.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Kobe Bryant should retire immediately from the Lakers. He's gonna need to focus on reparing his families wounds.


Well then he loses all that money... I think he is gonna need it for his defense.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThatBlazerGuy</b>!
> True that Johnny Cash. If he is guilty, he should never play in the nba again. I would support a murderor more than a rapist. IMO that is the most horrible crime thier is
> 
> But if he is innocent i hope he is fould innocent



Kobe Come on support a murderer than a rapist . Are you kidding me. A killer more than a rapist. 

*edited*
I don't support either. 

I just don't believe he did 
this.no need for that jazzy.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

*Kobe is charged*

They charged Kobe with sexual assualt today. He could serve 4 upt to 20 years in prison. He admits that he comitted adultry but he didn't rape the girl...

I'm completely saddened by this. :no:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

From Vanessa Bryant



> "I know that he did not commit a crime, he did not assault anyone. He is a loving and kind husband and father. I believe in his innocence.


Poor girl. She's so young and she's gonna go through a lot for this douchbag she's married to. Loving husbands would have enough respect for their wives to...call me crazy...not sleep other women? Maybe I'm old-fashioned.

I honestly thought Kobe was one of the league's saints in regard to the groupies. :sour:


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> Also the league might suspend him indefinitely until the trial is finished.


I don't think they will forego any action until the trial is finished.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> In a statement released on behalf of Bryant, through his attorneys and his agent, the Lakers guard said, "I am innocent of the charges filed today. I did not assault the woman who is accusing me.
> 
> "I made the mistake of adultery. I have to answer to my wife and my God for my actions that night and I pray that both will forgive me.
> ...


If I had know Kobe was issuing this statement for people who support him, I wouldn't have bothered reading it.

The false allegations have hurt his family, but had the adultery taken place and nothing ever came of it afterwards, I seriously doubt Kobe would be asking God for forgiveness...

The adultery wouldn't have hurt your family if everyone kept their mouths shut, right Kobe?

...you [edited - rawse].


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Kobe is charged*



> Originally posted by <b>Kyle</b>!
> He admits that he comitted adultry but he didn't rape the girl...


That was my contention from the beginning. Regardless, he's still a moron. Whether he raped the girl or not, this entire situation could have been avoided had he kept his pants zipped in the first place.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> From Vanessa Bryant
> 
> 
> ...


It's okay, Lizzy. Well...it's not okay...but his wife didn't mean much of what she said...no way. Kobe's sleeping on the couch when he gets home.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> Kobe has also now admitted that he has commited adultery with this woman but maintains it was consensual.


Just like I said.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> From Vanessa Bryant
> 
> 
> ...



He's not and I tried to tell you all. I'm just happy that Brandy got away --- not before the breakdown, but she got away.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> It's okay, Lizzy. Well...it's not okay...but his wife didn't mean much of what she said...no way. Kobe's sleeping on the couch when he gets home.


He should sleep on the couch while she invites Taye Diggs over and loudly enjoys his company in the Bryant bedroom.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

OMG i never though this will happen to Kobe Bryant..........does this mean he is not gonna play in the NBA for 4 season.......


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Just like I said.


They did not disclose any details about their evidence which I expected. Hopefully the things you said are false but when the DA says that they have considerable evidence to prove beyond a doubt that is NOT GOOD. Anyways, Kobe is a lot of trouble legally and personally. But the trial has yet to start and the case has yet to conclude and we have to also remember that. As I said right now my condolences go to the victim but even that is somewhat speculative. No woman should EVER be raped but the present truth is that Kobe has been charged but yet to be found guilty of doing so. This is the first day of many long ones for him, the victim, their families and even the Lakers organization.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Look at the bright side 

At least The Mailman and Glove will be seeing more shots thereby averting chemsitry issues on the 2003/2004 Lakers


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

of course his wife is gonna stick by him.cuz that's what the lawyers are telling her to do.it looks better in the court room if the jury thinks he's a loving husband and father who made a mistake and cheated on his wife. it's all part of the plan to pull the wool over peoples eyes like he along with MJ and others have done. once the case is settled don't be surprised if his wife files for divorce. as for kobe i'm not surprised he turned out to be a phony.most of these guys are media created and hype.and for people who don't even know him to think he could never be a person of questionable character.need to look past the sprite commercials and the phony image and realize that having the talent to score 40pts hit a 90mph fastball does not make someone a role model.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> He should sleep on the couch while she invites Taye Diggs over and loudly enjoys his company in the Bryant bedroom.


That wouldn't equal what Kobe "allegedly" did. She'd have to hold Taye down against his will and force herself on him to be an even trade.

Although your suggestion is my favorite solution so far.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Adultery doesn't mean he's a bad guy. Adultery makes him a cheater. That is between Kobe and his wife. If you had asked me before this case would I believe Kobe has cheated on his wife . I would believe it very possible. 

Put that aside though. 

Kobe would have to be some sort of monster to have tried too take some sex from a person. Mike Tyson during his case was a known sexual predator. He had violated several woman before. But Kobe has not been known EVER to have done anything against the law. I side on the side that its not likely Kobe did this. I just don't see. I don't see him suddenly one night deciding he just had to have this woman even if she didn't want him. He wasn't drunk or high as far as we know so this is very suspicous. 

Basically this case comes down to whom has cooberating evidence. And who is believed. 

There better not had been either some witnesses that saw him raping her. Or wtnesses that said they heard her saying NO Stop. 

They have something. Either Kobe was scratched, her clothes were torn or something. This isn't just a he say she say case. And Kobe better had be able to explain this.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bball_Doctor</b>!
> 
> 
> They did not disclose any details about their evidence which I expected. Hopefully the things you said are false but when the DA says that they have considerable evidence to prove beyond a doubt that is NOT GOOD. Anyways, Kobe is a lot of trouble legally and personally. But the trial has yet to start and the case has yet to conclude and we have to also remember that. As I said right now my condolences go to the victim but even that is somewhat speculative. No woman should EVER be raped but the present truth is that Kobe has been charged but yet to be found guilty of doing so. This is the first day of many long ones for him, the victim, their families and even the Lakers organization.


No, they confirmed EVERYTHING that I told this forum.

1) Kobe Bryant had sexual intercourse with the woman.
2) Guests could hear screaming from the room.
3) There are bruises on her body.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Did I just hear someone say that they found drugs in Kobe's room?!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Adultery doesn't mean he's a bad guy. Adultery makes him a cheater. That is between Kobe and his wife. If you had asked me before this case would I believe Kobe has cheated on his wife . I would believe it very possible.
> 
> Put that aside though.


Put it aside? The guy has already lied to everyone including me and you... He said nothing happened between the two., now he had intercourse but it was consentual... he has already damaged his credibility with many people.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

He NEVER said nothing happened...he just said he was innocent.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> He NEVER said nothing happened...he just said he was innocent.


exactly:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RG (Jan 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Did I just hear someone say that they found drugs in Kobe's room?!


I heard that too. They are trying to figure out if they from Cali. If they were it could be federal charges for someone.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 2) Guests could hear screaming from the room.
> 3) There are bruises on her body.


Where was this said on the news? To my knowledge they have not disclosed any facts about the evidence of the case.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> Put it aside? The guy has already lied to everyone including me and you... He said nothing happened between the two., now he had intercourse but it was consentual... he has already damaged his credibility with many people.


You need to brush up on your reading comprehension. 

He said you know me, I would never do anything like that.

He was being charged with assault.

He STILL claims he didn't assault her, that it was consentual. He was saying he would never do anything like that "assaulting her"


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Hopefully the things you said are false but when the DA says that they have considerable evidence to prove beyond a doubt that is NOT GOOD.


obviously. but what could he have said? "i have a weak case but we'll try anyway"? I don't think his case is "weak" but proving that he FORCED himself will be rather diffucult if the evidence is her testimony. Although he never officially said "nothing happened", that might have been the DA's mentallity. Kobe said that it did happen but she was willing after the DA filed charges.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Who really knows?

And more to the point who will ever really know?

Two people - Kobe Bryant and the alleged victim 

A lot of this "celebrity sex" perhaps is just about power. The "invinceability"/ because I can" factor.

And if it is about power - _the because I can_ factor then the line can quite easily be crossed. Consequently the crime of rape can be triggered all too easily in these circumstances - perhaps a lot more easily for men of ego who need to save face and are not used to being rebuffed.

And if these are the circumstances then they are truly revolting and beneath contempt - *and Kobe will deserve everything that he gets* . No victim should ever have to endure the experience of this which stays with you long after the physical crime is committed.

On the other hand.... cometh the moment cometh the man ( only for the woman acting in a consensual manner to use such physical evidence later under the auspieces of something completely different when the opportunity for paydirt presents itself )

Her own peers have quoted /paraphrased her as saying *she always wanted to be famous*. 

Well ready or not young lady young lady here it is.

If it was a set up who is to say that she put it on Kobe for a bit of Sadomasochistic rumpo pumpo which she could conveniently use for further physical evidence. Or, she or one of her accomplices could have whooped her after she and Kobe had had sex.

For me.. I don't know whether I will be able to form an opinion on guilt or innocence until the aftermath of the trial ..and how this woman behaves in this period.

If she cashes in on her media celebrity in an inappropriate way (and this will be clear to rational people as to what constitutes such inappropriate behaviour) then I would be inclined to believe it a stitch up with the more obvious crime committed by Kobe to be one of poor judgement and ill disclipline


----------



## WayOutWest© (Jan 2, 2003)

So I guess Kobe is really trying to be like MJ (cheating on wife).
Just like MJ was trying to be like Dr. J.

Kobe ef'ed up, no doubt.

It's odd that the police are refusing to turn over reports of TWO PRIOR incidents involving this SAME household.

Cops have had to file three other reports for calls from this home and they have stated while the reports are unrelated to this INVESTIGATION, they could cause irreperable damage to the case and the victim.

Just makes me wonder if she's tried to pull this on some other celeb who couldn't keep it in his pants.


Here's the story:

http://www.vaildaily.com/apps/pbcs..../NEWS/307170102

July 17, 2003

Open records battle waged in court

Randy Wyrick

The towns of Eagle and Vail are shielding public information and they have no legal right to do it, an attorney for the Vail Daily said in a hearing Thursday before Judge Richard Hart.

Attorney Rohn Robbins argued that Eagle and Vail are shielding records that should remain public, under state law. The Vail Daily asked for dispatch records to the address of the woman accusing Los Angeles Laker guard Kobe Bryant of sexual assault.

Thank you for providing a link.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>U reach, I teach</b>!
> 
> 
> obviously. but what could he have said? "i have a weak case but we'll try anyway"? I don't think his case is "weak" but proving that he FORCED himself will be rather diffucult if the evidence is her testimony. Although he never officially said "nothing happened", that might have been the DA's mentallity. Kobe said that it did happen but she was willing after the DA filed charges.


When DA says that they can prove beyonf reasonable doubt that often means that there is concrete evidence meaning more than just testimony. Details of the evidence to my knowledge have yet to be disclose. But concrete evidence could mean definite physical evidence such as semen and bruises.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Mark Hurlbert has no clue what he's doing. He looked like he didn't know anything in that statement earlier today.

If Kobe has the best lawyers in Colorado, whether he did it or not, it shouldn't be too hard to get him off if that is what they are facing.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> OMG i never though this will happen to Kobe Bryant..........does this mean he is not gonna play in the NBA for 4 season.......


It means that after a trial if he's convicted he could face jail time. All this means is that he has charges filed. It still doesn't mean he's guilty/innocent.

Things take a while in the US - don't know how it's done in Peru!


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> When DA says that they can prove beyonf reasonable doubt that often means that there is concrete evidence meaning more than just testimony. Details of the evidence to my knowledge have yet to be disclose. But concrete evidence could mean definite physical evidence such as semen and bruises.


Yes I know. All I'm saying is that that physical evidence or most of it could simply prove penitration. The DA may or may not have been aware that kobe has addmited to that. Obviously bruises or torn clothes or anything along those lines would be conclusive.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>U reach, I teach</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes I know. All I'm saying is that that physical evidence or most of it could simply prove penitration. The DA may or may not have been aware that kobe has addmited to that. Obviously bruises or torn clothes or anything along those lines would be conclusive.


Yes in the end it is her word against his. But like I said we do not know the extent of the evidence that they have collected. There could be evidence in their possession that could basically outline that he did it. Right now a lot of stuff is still in the air except for the fact whether Kobe has been charged or not. That is why I said we shouldn't come to such conclusions especially before a verdict has even been reached or simply that no facts of the case have even been disclosed. Anyways I don't want to talk about Kobe and his case anymore. I rather now wait for the courts to decide and implicate the truth. Kobe is only one part of basketball and the NBA...there are still many wonderful things and personalities in this game and the league. Hopefully everything is settled for all parties involved. But this is a sad and dark day for basketball as well as for any Laker or Kobe supporter.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

very well said, bball Dr. :clap:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The DNA evidence is practically useless at this point. She said they had sex, he said they had sex. So thats not the burden here. The DA will saying bruising in the vagina are ocnsistent with forced entry. Kobe will have experts that will say those bruises are not consistnet with rape. 

Unless Kobe tore some clothing, punched her in the face or something of that nature, good lawyers will explain it away. 

She didn't report the rape until the next morning another point that Kobe's lawyers are sure to use. 

This case is gonna get REALLY UGLY. There are gonna be things that come out of this case that will shock us about Kobe. They may dig up other woman who have slept with Kobe. They're gonna dig up this woman's friends and old boysfriends and even people who know her who will say yes its possible she's lying. 

When this case is over Both people's names are gonna get drugged through the mud. 

I don't think there's a smoking gun here or any CONCRETE evidence just evidence that supports the defense's claim. The DA's burden is to prove Kobe did this beyond a shadow of a doubt. He has no choice but to say that. Just like Kobe had to say what he said. 

Very ugly stuff coming folks. This has already ruined next season as far as the Lakers are concerned for me. I can't be really that happy with this case pending it just doesn't feel right to me.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

> Yes in the end it is her word against his. But like I said we do not know the extent of the evidence that they have collected. There could be evidence in their possession that could basically outline that he did it. Right now a lot of stuff is still in the air except for the fact whether Kobe has been charged or not. That is why I said we shouldn't come to such conclusions especially before a verdict has even been reached or simply that no facts of the case have even been disclosed. Anyways I don't want to talk about Kobe and his case anymore. I rather now wait for the courts to decide and implicate the truth. Kobe is only one part of basketball and the NBA...there are still many wonderful things and personalities in this game and the league. Hopefully everything is settled for all parties involved. But this is a sad and dark day for basketball as well as for any Laker or Kobe supporter.


Agreed. Fact is we don't know, and we shouldn't talk about it until we do.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> She didn't report the rape until the next morning another point that Kobe's lawyers are sure to use.


Is this true? I always thought when they said she reported it on the morning of July 1st that they meant, like 1:00 am since it supposedly happened around 10:30 pm the night before.


----------



## Hitman (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Did I just hear someone say that they found drugs in Kobe's room?!


Where, oh where did you hear this????


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hitman</b>!
> 
> 
> Where, oh where did you hear this????


thats what I want to know:yes: :yes:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Is this true? I always thought when they said she reported it on the morning of July 1st that they meant, like 1:00 am since it supposedly happened around 10:30 pm the night before.


I heard that from CNN and from espn.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

well, IMO, if she was a golddigger, she would have gone to the police almost immediately after the incident. remember that some women never have the courage to tell anyone they've been raped.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

I thought the chain of events had her going to the hospitol immediately after the event, and it would make sense that her family was contacted at that point. I figure that they then either stayed with her in the hospitol that night or possibly took her home and then contacted the police in the morning. It all seems like a reasonable course of actions for a victim to take to me.

STOMP


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

*Just heard on AM 1000 (Chicago)*

(Actually, it was my dad that heard this and told me about it, but you get the idea)

I'm not sure if this is old news or not and i don't feel like reading through 10 pages of posts to find out, so I'm starting a new thread in case this is breaking news. If this is old news, feel free to merge it.

Anyway, on the radio they said that the "abundance of evidence" in this case came from the fact that the alleged victim went into a clinic right after the incident. Kobe's semen, along with scratch marks and bruises, were on her. 

Assuming that this is true, I am now of the opinion that Kobe can rot in hell, for all I care. Other than murder, I cannot imagine a crime worse than rape. That is abolutely disgusting and inexcusable. The one question that comes to my mind is "why?"- when you have everything, why throw it all away? Who knows how Kobe's mind works- maybe his perpetual-challenge jones spurred him to pursue the one girl he couldn't have. Maybe he's just a sociopath- who knows? 

As many of you know, I had really grown to respect and even like Kobe in this past year, but all that has changed. This is speaking from a purely emotional standpoint, but I hope he gets more than 4 years minmum that Colorado law requires. Assuming this is true, if I had my way he'd never walk the streets again.
:|


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*TAKE KOBE'S PHOTO OFF THIS SITE NOW...*

He is a not the person our kids are seeing on the McDonald's commercial. I just hope that with counseling, his victim can get on with her life.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> He should sleep on the couch while she invites Taye Diggs over and loudly enjoys his company in the Bryant bedroom.


You SAY it, sister! Whhoo! Hoot! Hoot!


Jeeerrryy! Jeerrryy!! Jeeerrryyy!

  


I agree 100%. Crime or no crime, what a dumb Jackhole to do this to his family.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: TAKE KOBE'S PHOTO OFF THIS SITE NOW...*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> He is a not the person our kids are seeing on the McDonald's commercial. I just hope that with counseling, his victim can get on with her life.


We don't even know if he raped her.


----------



## Coyat (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Re: TAKE KOBE'S PHOTO OFF THIS SITE NOW...*



> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> We don't even know if he raped her.


ya, he's still innocent until proven guilty. We'll have to wait for the trial to await the verdict. 

All I can say is, shame on Kobe for adultery.. as for the 'unconsensual' (sp? i bet it is..) sex, it's quite hard to know IMO. But it's not a good day at all for us Laker/Kobe/basketball fans period. I can only hope that this doesn't seriously hamper Kobe's B-Ball career and the victim's life.


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

what are the ways kobe wont face jail time?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

For what it's worth, I have a friend who claims he's seen Vanessa at the Sand Piper (club in Laguna Niguel) while the Lakers are on the road. Not trying to imply anything but maybe they have one of those open marriages?

What kind of good looking, rich, 21 year old gets engaged anyways?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> For what it's worth, I have a friend who claims he's seen Vanessa at the Sand Piper (club in Laguna Niguel) while the Lakers are on the road. Not trying to imply anything but maybe they have one of those open marriages?
> 
> What kind of good looking, rich, 21 year old gets engaged anyways?


One who had sex with a 17 year old Vanessa Laine and the family said marry her or go to jail for statutory rape


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> well, IMO, if she was a golddigger, she would have gone to the police almost immediately after the incident. remember that some women never have the courage to tell anyone they've been raped.


Well, then why did she wait a whole day?


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

"Well, then why did she wait a whole day?"


I don't know. Maybe she was just so shocked? I really have no idea how being raped affects a woman's psyche.

And didn't someone say she went almost straight to the hospital, and from there to the police. Meaning you can basically ignore that post of mine...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> One who had sex with a 17 year old Vanessa Laine and the family said marry her or go to jail for statutory rape


Is that true? If it is him commiting adultery makes more sense, not that it's right but it explains why he would do it. I always felt he was commited to the marriage to the point where he was obsessed (like he is with bball) but he might not have even wanted to get married in the first place?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that true? If it is him commiting adultery makes more sense, not that it's right but it explains why he would do it. I always felt he was commited to the marriage to the point where he was obsessed (like he is with bball) but he might not have even wanted to get married in the first place?


Jemel truer words have never been spoken. It was even in the LA times a few years back when this whole marriage deal first came out. Why do you think they got married so close to her 18th birthday. The power played him into a corner


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> One who had sex with a 17 year old Vanessa Laine and the family said marry her or go to jail for statutory rape


Why are you posting things like this with no evidence BEEZ?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you posting things like this with no evidence BEEZ?


I have no reason to lie. I dont just post ample things just to say it. The fact of the matter is, he had a sexual relationship with her when she was 17. Her parents found out about and he married her so he wouldnt have to deal with the statutory rape charge. They're wedding was like a week after her 18th birthday.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Is that true? If it is him commiting adultery makes more sense, not that it's right but it explains why he would do it. I always felt he was commited to the marriage to the point where he was obsessed (like he is with bball) but he might not have even wanted to get married in the first place?


Then why would he also have a baby with her? Does anyone have any real info on these sites or is it ALL just about Jerry Springer type EDIT


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I have no reason to lie. I dont just post ample things just to say it. The fact of the matter is, he had a sexual relationship with her when she was 17. Her parents found out about and he married her so he wouldnt have to deal with the statutory rape charge. They're wedding was like a week after her 18th birthday.


The wedding accured when she was 19, I think you meant to say the engagement.

Steadyeddy, I never said that BEEZ did. Babies aren't always planned you know.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>steadyeddy</b>!
> 
> 
> Then why would he also have a baby with her? Does anyone have any real info on these sites or is it ALL just about Jerry Springer type S**t?


No it was on no type of Jerry Springer nonsense. He met her at a video shoot when she was 17. This he has said himself. He had a sexual relationship with her and he married her as soon as she turned 18. Its been in the papers before and it was even in the LA Times when these initial allegations came up. It was just pushed under the rug. I would never try to taint another mans image. I like Kobe and everything he stands for so this isnt hate


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> The wedding accured when she was 19, I think you meant to say the engagement.
> ...


Sorry Jemel I'mright: 
Plenty of people have watched Los Angeles Lakers star Kobe Bryant drive to the hoop. Now, some have seen him drive to the altar -- or at least away from it. *Bryant, 22, was married to Vanessa Laine, an 18-year-old high school student, in a private ceremony in front of about a dozen people at St. Edward Roman Catholic Church in Dana Point, Calif*


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ok she was a month from her 19th birthday then. The engagement was May of 2000 and the marriage was April of 2001.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

My only point was...just because he married her right after she turned 18 doesn't mean he DIDN"T WANT TO MARRY HER. 

It doesn't mean anything more than that unless you just choose to make it more than that. You don't act the way he has about his wife if he wasn't very fond of her.

Why does there always have to be something more to it?

It's just Jerry Springer type "crap" and it's for the same people who slow down to see what they can see at a traffic accident, looking for the blood.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> I have no reason to lie. I dont just post ample things just to say it. The fact of the matter is, he had a sexual relationship with her when she was 17. Her parents found out about and he married her so he wouldnt have to deal with the statutory rape charge. They're wedding was like a week after her 18th birthday.


I have heard that too, but up until now I always gave Kobe the benefit of the doubt. 

What a piece of crap that guy is.:sour:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>steadyeddy</b>!
> My only point was...just because he married her right after she turned 18 doesn't mean he DIDN"T WANT TO MARRY HER.
> 
> It doesn't mean anything more than that unless you just choose to make it more than that. You don't act the way he has about his wife if he wasn't very fond of her.
> ...


I never said that he didnt want to marry her.


----------

